
You Don't Need a VPN - perezbox
https://perezbox.com/2020/07/you-dont-need-a-vpn/
======
QUFB
The picture is slightly more nuanced. What's your exposure from browsing a web
page or your mobile phone? Your IP address alone is enough for companies that
use network provided APIs obtain your full billing information, location
information, and more:

[https://medium.com/@philipn/want-to-see-something-crazy-
open...](https://medium.com/@philipn/want-to-see-something-crazy-open-this-
link-on-your-phone-with-wifi-turned-off-9e0adb00d024)

~~~
syini666
And having a VPN can let you do away with some of the more questionable third
party tools that let you manage things at home. I could pay some cloud
provided service to let me manage security cameras at home or I could have a
VPN and access them like local resources and keep more of my data in-network.

------
7786655
I'm going to say the quiet part loud: The main use cases for a VPN are
BitTorrent and changing regions on streaming sites. For which they provide a
necessary and valuable service. But since they can't say "Download any movie
only $4/mo" in their ads, we get "military-grade encryption" instead.

